# Puente H de Mosfet para atacar un motor cc



## Maestropokemon (Dic 6, 2011)

Puente H de Mosfets para atacar un motor cc
Disponemos de un puente H de MOSFETS diseñado para atacar un motor cc en dos sentidos. Hacia delante, durante la conducció del mosfet A y D cuando el bit de "Signa" és igual a 1, y hacia atrás (diagonal B, C) cuando el bit de "Signa" és igual a 0. Se tendría que poner un sistema de protección al puente de MOSFETS con el objetivo de producir un retardo en la commutación de 450ms cuando el bit de "Signa" pasa de 1 a 0, i de 500 ms cuando el bit de "Signa" pasa de 0 a 1.

-Se tiene que determinar e implementar las diferentes frecuencias de reloj necesarias (a partir de un cristal oscilador de 100Hz), con el objetivo de implementar los circuitos temporizadores adecuados y los señales de reloj adecuados para cada máquina.
-Diseñar a nivel de bloques, los circuitos para la protección del puente de transistores. Especificad el funcionamiento de cada bloc así como el señal de entrada y de salida necesarios para cada bloque. Especificad, también, las frecuencias utilizadas en el diseño de cada bloque funcional.


Este es el enunciado del problema, ¿alguien me podría ayudar?
Se tendría que hacer con lógica secuencial y combinacional.
PD: adjunto imagen.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 6, 2011)

ya habriste otro tema igual---> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/puente-h-mosfets-atacar-motor-cc-67321/#post589778

Te guste o no las normas del foro establecen que no se puede hacer eso, el problema para vos es que los pueden eliminar a los o a uno según si el tema es reelevante o no, pero encima tu pedido encaja en lo que se denomin en el foro ley del minimo esfuerzo.

Te guste o no cuando se hace lo que vos estas haciendo pedir que se le hagan los deberes, los post se eliminan y se lleban a moderación.

Deberias leer las normas de participación para evitarte molestias, y presentar algo echo por vos, hasta ahor aotro tiene que hacerlas por vos y eno es ese el espiritu del foro, es decir no hacer nada y recibirlo todo


----------



## Maestropokemon (Dic 6, 2011)

Lo entiendo... Solo puedo pedir perdón.

Gracias por la recomendación.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 6, 2011)

lee aqui --> normas generales del foro

presta atención a la norma 2.4


----------



## Maestropokemon (Dic 6, 2011)

Gracias....y a lo de la ley del mínimo esfuerzo, cuando disponga de escáner, pondré lo que he hecho.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 6, 2011)

No pidas perdón, nadie te esta retando ni mucho menos, solo se esta dando las indicaciones, para evitarte futuras molestias, de echo quien más quien menos al ingresar este foro, cometio errores por desconocer el funsionamiento del mismo.

Yo mismo mi primer post estuvo todo en mayúsculas y se me llamo la atención porque en internet equivale a gritar.... aprendi algo

Asi que no lo tomes a mal por favor la idea es guiar a los nuevos usuarios a que vayan conociendo la forma que el foro se maneje y se integren a el, y si no lo hice antes lo hago ahora, Bienvenido a este foro.

El que te pongamos donde estan las normas es para faciltarte las cosas asi sabras de antemano  que se puede y que no y evitaras que la situación  se repita, con el tiempo tu haras lo mismo con otros usuarios posiblemente, asi que quedate tranquilo no hay nada que disculpar

En cuanto al tema motivo de tu post presenta com lo harias tu, intenta hacerlo luego veremos como te vamos ayudando



Maestropokemon dijo:


> Gracias....y a lo de la ley del mínimo esfuerzo, cuando disponga de escáner, pondré lo que he hecho.


eso estara muy bueno de tu parte, podrias escanearlo en algun cyber o donde estudias tal vez


----------



## Maestropokemon (Dic 6, 2011)

Lo intentaré...
lo que pasa que antes me he sentido atacado porque estoy estresado, porque no es el único ejercicio a resolver que tengo y me queda poco tiempo. Se me está acumulando las cosas no porque lo deje todo para el final, sino que hago más de lo recomendado, aunque este estrés estoy segur que tendrá su beneficio.

De nuevo muchas gracias.


----------



## Maestropokemon (Mar 11, 2012)

Siento el retraso, pero me había olvidado que tenía un tema pendiente con toda la comunidad.

De nuevo pedir perdón por no valorar las condiciones de uso y porque mis intenciones han sido malinterpretadas.

Me comprometo a hacer uso del foro de buena manera.

A continuación os dejo la solución del problema que hice, por supuesto, ya se presentó (a mediados de diciembre)

Si lo deseáis, lo podemos comentar que seguramente saldran propuestas muy bonitas e ingeniosas.

Muchas gracias.


----------

